# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  The Trench [Post apocalyptic battlemap][Wip]

## zekrish

So due to life complicating things i've recently started to DM for my regular group online. Before I've often used maps and other handouts but now when I play online i feel that I gotta learn how to make decent battle maps so our combat encounters become less chaotic.

Here's my first attempt: 


It depicts a small section of the miles of entrenchment between two warring factions. Now I've still got a few things to add (tents etc.) and some more shading to do but I'm looking for input on clarity or another feedback  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------


## Tiana

It's very good for a first attempt, you may have found your calling. The only thing I notice is that you could blend the transition between textures a bit better in a few places (the blue water spot for example has a seam in it). Overall very attractive.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Other than what Tiana pointed out, Great job. As far as battlemaps go, this is a great first map!!

----------


## DrWho42

i quite like how grimey and ravaged the trench looks  :Surprised:

----------


## zekrish

Thanks for the feedback and good vibes everyone!

----------


## LunaticDesign

Very nice!

----------

